# Electrical appliances from the UK



## mrsbrightside7 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi, I would like some advice in relation to what appliances should I bring/not bring from the UK???


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

mrsbrightside7 said:


> Hi, I would like some advice in relation to what appliances should I bring/not bring from the UK???


Bring them all. Just change the plug tops when you get here, or with things like the Tele, DVD, Wii etc just change the plug top on the 4 way extension.
Everything will work fine here......well as long as I keep doin me job lol!


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

DVD and Wii will be wrong region, so, you need to either import new games/DVDs, have two devices or sell and re-buy favorites. There is no clean and easy answer in that regard.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Liam(at)Large said:


> DVD and Wii will be wrong region, so, you need to either import new games/DVDs, have two devices or sell and re-buy favorites. There is no clean and easy answer in that regard.


We switched our DVD player to all regions. Googled how to do it and a few button presses later in a certain sequence it will play all DVDs from UK, Europe and NZ.
The wii works fine with the games we have but we've not bought a game DVD from this side of the world for it yet. Prolly just import from Amazon if we ever buy any new ones.


----------



## mrsbrightside7 (Nov 16, 2013)

That's good to know the wii works with the current games still! Will the DVD player still work with the DVDs I have already got??


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

mrsbrightside7 said:


> That's good to know the wii works with the current games still! Will the DVD player still work with the DVDs I have already got??


It depends on the DVD player and if it supports a "hack" code for multi region (and if your DVDs have protection against multi region players).


----------



## mrsbrightside7 (Nov 16, 2013)

At the moment I just have a cheap one from tesco that seems to play anything


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

mrsbrightside7 said:


> That's good to know the wii works with the current games still! Will the DVD player still work with the DVDs I have already got??


Of course.


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

I had to laught out loud at that lol. I bought games in Australia and they work on my play station no bother. If they work just now what is going to stop them when they arrive here? The electrical current lol. All the best with your move.


----------



## mrsbrightside7 (Nov 16, 2013)

Haha that's a very good point!!!!


----------

